
How Silicon Valley ruined work for everyone, everywhere - leonagano
https://www.wired.co.uk/article/silicon-valley-work-culture
======
RcouF1uZ4gsC
> His latest book, Bring Your Whole Self to Work, advocates for workplaces
> where people feel safe to take risks and practice vulnerability with their
> coworkers.

Bring your whole self to work is one of the worst things to ever happen. It
sorta worked when you are in a bubble like Silicon Valley tech companies where
the employees are roughly the same age and demographics and went to the same
colleges and thus has the same politics. But in more diverse workforces or
even as these Silicon Valley companies grew and hired more diverse people, it
has lead to a work environment where the political battles are refought
tearing apart the work force.

I am in favor of bringing your professional self to work and leave the rest of
the stuff at home.

